# Linienstärke ändern



## The_S (6. Sep 2005)

Wie kann ich die dicke/stärke einer Linie ändern, die mit Graphics2D und drawLine gezeichnet wird?

[edit] Stroke! Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Sep 2005)

Dann immer brav die Lösung für die Nachfolgenden die das gleiche Problem haben posten. Es nervt nämlich ungemein wenn man mit google nach was sucht, nen Beitrag zum Thema gefunden hat und dann steht da nur "Hat sich erledigt hab das Problem selber gelöst"


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2005)

Öh ...



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [edit] *Stroke*! Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Sky (6. Sep 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Stroke*! Hat sich erledigt!


Das "Stroke" liest sich eher wie ein Freudenschrei; nicht wie die Lösung ;-)


----------



## The_S (6. Sep 2005)

Stroke als freudenschrei? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört ... OK, dann halt die ausführliche Variante


```
graphics2D.setStroke(new BasicStroke(dicke))
```


----------

